# Chamomile Essential Oil & Its Experimental Application In Rabbits



## Raspberry82 (Jan 18, 2008)

I wasn't completely sure where to post this, because essential oils can help with various Rabbit issues and are still being tested clinically for their benefits against various bunny pathogens, bacteria, health issues etc. as well as a natural remedy against fleas, calming a rabbit, etc. I personally have used them for nearly 10 years on colds, wounds, skin irritations, viruses, bacteria, ailments, etc and many other issues in people with fantastic success, so I find it extremely exciting that some of them may be able to be used with Rabbits as well! I should add, though, that for therapeutic uses, only 100% pure (unadulterated) therapeutic-grade essential oils should ever be used either on humans or animals for therapeutics purposes.  


*Authors:* M. SimonovÃ¡, V. StrompfovÃ¡, M. MarciÅÃ¡kovÃ¡, M. HaviarovÃ¡, S. Faix, A. LaukovÃ¡, Z. VasilkovÃ¡, I. Salamon

The use of natural antimicrobial substances - additives, such as probiotics, bacteriocins, fatty acids, etc. in rabbit breeding represents a promising way to improve health, welfare as well as meat quality of rabbits. For this reason, the purpose of this study was to determine the effect of chamomile essential oil (CEO) on selected microflora, _Eimeria _sp. oocysts, biochemical blood parameters and gluthatione-peroxidase (GSH-Px) activity in model in vivo experiment with rabbits. Ten rabbits were divided into experimental (EG) and control groups (CG) of 5 rabbits in each and administered the chamomile essential oil (25 Î¼l/animal/day into drinking water) for 7 days. The experiment lasted for 21 days. At day 7 (at the end of application), reduction of enterococci, staphylococci, _E. coli _(including haemolytic _E. coli_), _Staphylococcus aureus, Clostridium_- and _Pseudomonas_-like sp. was recorded in comparison to the control group. At the end of the experiment, lower counts of enterococci, haemolytic _E. coli _and _Pseudomonas_-like sp. were also observed. Serum glucose, calcium and cholesterol increased through the CEO application, while total proteins and lipids were found in lower values than in control animals. The level of GSH-Px was reduced. The CEO administration influenced _Eimeria _sp. oocysts in faeces of rabbits; the reduction of oocysts was recorded through the whole experiment, compared to control counts. Concluded from the results, CEO could be used as a new alternative way of disease prevention of bacteriological and protozoological origin in rabbit breeding.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jan 18, 2008)

Chamomile essential oil can also really help immune function in rabbits. It would be nice if topical application was more accesible with Buns, but all that fuzz! Hm. Maybe 1 drop on the back of their head/neck area? I used 1 drop of essential oil like this every 2 months to keep fleas away from Max and it works great (a mix of lemongrass and tea tree oil aka melaleuca alternifolia diluted with almond oil so as not to irritate their skin at all). He really doesn't like the smell, though. But, it is so much safer than those toxic cat/dog flea drops. 

Anyoe else know of beneficial bunny-safe essential oil uses?


----------



## Marietta (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't quite remember, but I'm almost certain that I've read that tea tree oil (as well as cypress oil, pine oiland others that I really can't recall) is toxic for rabbits.

Marietta


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Actually, from my own research, tea tree oil (melaleuca alternifolia) is non-toxic for use on cats, dogs, and rabbits. It is not safe for internal use, though. Only external.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jan 19, 2008)

I could see Pine oil being very dangrous...


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 19, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> Actually, from my own research, tea tree oil (melaleuca alternifolia) is non-toxic for use on cats, dogs, and rabbits. It is not safe for internal use, though. Only external.



What if they lick it off a wound or something? Then they would be ingesting it.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oops. My bad!! You are correct! Tea tree oil is NOT SAFE FOR RABBITS. I don't know why I wrote that, all this abscess stuff is fizzling my brain on top of studying herbology.. :?. If it will let me, I'm going to delete that bit. 

CORRECTION:
I meant to say, Lavender and Rosemary oil. I use a very well diluted mix of pure rosemary or lavender oil as a safe flea repellent for my bun. Usually 1-2 drops only of each lavender and rosemary pure therapeutic grade essential oil into an empty dropper bottle, then I fill the dropper bottle to the top with Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar to thoroughly dilute the oil (From what I've found out from other bunny forums, only apple cider vinegar is ok for buns... anyone else heard this?). Then I put a few drops of the diluted mix onto the back of Max's neck from time to time. It is safe if he licks it since it is not toxic and very diluted.

There are some cautions regarding using safe essential oils directly on any rabbit. They are strong and should always be diluted. It is best to not use them on pregnant rabbits or baby rabbits. Some safe herbs for bunnies such as lavender in higher amounts could induce labor in pregnant buns.

For Any Youth Bunny Owners Reading This:
I am not a Vet. Always check with your Vet first before using any alternative rabbit treatments .


----------



## found-a-bun (Apr 13, 2013)

We use lavender oil in water as a bedtime spray on our pillows, mattress and comforter. The bun LOVES it. My fiancee is an aromatherapist and there is an abundance of oils in our home. When we found our little guy (outside, scared and hungry :X ) and decided we needed to keep him, we had to find out what was safe. Tea tree, of course, is very toxic if ingested. There are a few more that you should keep away from buns. eucalyptus is another. I know he really likes parsley and rosemary oils. Makes him hyper!


----------

